# MFC32.dll



## jbjoker (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey, I have a problem. My current windows os is windows ME. I don't know what happened, but now when I attempt to open my computer or anyfolder it says: Explorer caused a problem in MFC32.dll. Explorer will now close.
Though if I right-click any kind of folder and click explore, then it doesn't come up. Can anyone help?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I think it's probably Mfc*42*.dll, and it's possibly a Xupiter (spyware) issue.

Would you please do this?

Go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php#det , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please show us its contents.


----------



## jbjoker (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanx it was 42 im looking at the prog now and a lot of stuff came up, so i'm gonna try to figure it out,. Thanx for your help.


----------



## jbjoker (Feb 8, 2003)

Better yet, i hvae attached the log to this thread,. do u think that you could look at it and tell me what I should fix or delete? I put it in txt so u may view it,. Thanx


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It _is_ the Xupiter/Sqwire version, as I suspected. I'll be back with some recommendations.


----------



## jbjoker (Feb 8, 2003)

So should I just fix or delete everything that says jupitor or SQWIRE? Thanx


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Run Hijack This, and check ALL of the items in bold. Doublecheck so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, shut down _all_ Internet Explorer Windows, and have HT fix all checked.

Now go to Control Panel > Internet (Options) > Temporary Internet Files, and press "delete files".
Next, go to the Programs tab, and press 'Reset Web Settings'
In the dialog box, make sure 'Also reset my home page' check box is ticked.

REBOOT when you're done.

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.sqwire.com/searchpage.php?aid=958
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.sqwire.com/homepage.php?aid=958
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www.sqwire.com/searchpage.php?aid=958
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/%s
R3 - URLSearchHook: XTSearchHook Class - {6E6DD93E-1FC3-4F43-8AFB-1B7B90C9D3EB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SQWIRE\S.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2662BDD7-05D6-408F-B241-FF98FACE6054} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SQWIRE\U.DLL

O16 - DPF: {1678F7E1-C422-11D0-AD7D-00400515CAAA} - http://files.cometsystems.com/cometcursor/comet.cab
O16 - DPF: {A45F39DC-3608-4237-8F0E-139F1BC49464} - http://php.offshoreclicks.com/dialup_files/99950093.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1DC3241-B122-195F-B21A-000000000000} - http://www.blowsearch.com/TB/The_Ultimate_Browser_Enhancer.exe
O16 - DPF: {A27CFCAE-9351-4D74-BFFC-21EB19693D8C} - http://www.browserwise.com/search1/install/BrowserToolbarLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://www.mp3s4free.net/Searchmp3s.exe
O16 - DPF: {5DD7B3BE-FDEC-4563-B038-FF80F2345B89} (Fswinst Control) - http://www.freescratchandwin.com/files/fswinst.cab

O18 - Protocol: ayb - {07C0D34D-11D7-43F7-832B-C6BB41726F5F} - C:\WINDOWS\APPLICATION DATA\RGOAHPRCRPRBR.DLL*

That should help.

After rebooting, download Spybot - Search & Destroy

After installing, press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.

Next, go to Settings > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' .
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, _after closing down Internet Explorer_, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

Good luck,


----------



## jbjoker (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey, I did what you said except for the spybot and the error still appears. I can't get into the website so thats why I didn't do it. Any other ideas? And I atteached the new log too just incase its something i missed,. Thanx


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hmm. Usually this does the trick. 

You may have more than just a spyware issue.

However, try this direct download link for SpyBot S&D and run it the way I advised you to:

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/ssd14.exe

That ought to work. Tell us how that goes.


----------

